# Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2014



## mitch (22. Feb. 2014)

mal sehen wie das nun so im HGT 2.0 klappt


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2014)

der uploader scheint ja auch große Bilder klein zurechnen


----------



## mitch (8. März 2014)

Hallo,

auch der schönste Frühlingstag geht mal zu Ende


----------



## mitch (15. März 2014)

und hier hätte ich noch was von gestern


----------



## Gunnar (9. Apr. 2014)

_Hallo Leute....auch dieses Jahr sind hier schon wieder tolle Bilder zu sehen

...habe hier auch was schönes am Teich...ein Foto aus dem März 2014_


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, Gunnar,
Sieht toll aus, richtig romantisch! 
Fehlt nur noch 'ne kleine Wassernixe, die aus dem Teich steigt!


----------



## Gunnar (9. Apr. 2014)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, Gunnar,
> Sieht toll aus, richtig romantisch!
> Fehlt nur noch 'ne kleine Wassernixe, die aus dem Teich steigt!



_Danke Goldkäferchen...da hast du RECHT.
Leider hält so ein schöner Moment der Stimmung nicht all zu lange an...da sollte die Cam. immer in der Nähe sein...
..upps, du hast ja auch ne 16er PLZ_


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, Gunnar
[_..upps, du hast ja auch ne 16er PLZ_[/QUOTE]
Ja, willkommen im Club, bin nur etwas näher dran an Berlin. (OHV)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Gunnar,

du hast mal wieder ne tolle Stimmung eingefangen, da macht es dann bestimmt richtig Freude so ein schönes Fleckchen vor der Haustüre zu haben


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2014)

... hier hab ich auch noch ein paar Bilder der letzten 3 Wochen


----------



## Justus1 (24. Apr. 2014)

wow klasse Bilder, was hast du für eine Camera mitch?


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Justus,

Nikon D90, meistens hab ich dann das AF S nikor 28-300 drauf

zum panorama stichen nehme ich Microsoft Research Image Composite Editor (ICE)


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2014)

... neulich, aus dem Dachfenster


----------



## Geisy (10. Juni 2014)

von gestern Abend......


----------



## Sternenstaub (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
da ist dir ein Hammerbild gelungen ich bin hin und weg SUPER!!!!!!!!!!

LG Geli


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2014)

hi Norbert,  klasse Bild


und heut war es bei uns

kurz davor
 

und dann die Blitze, die sich immer nicht fotografieren lassen wollen


----------



## Geisy (13. Juni 2014)

So war es gestern..


----------



## Gunnar (17. Juli 2014)

...konnte gestern abend auf dem UnterSee in Kyritz beim angeln diesen tollen Sonnenuntergang beobachten...leider nur mit nem Smartphone aufgenommen


----------



## seppl (17. Juli 2014)

Bild vom 13.07.2014 , schaut aus als käme ein Gewitter, hatte sich aber wieder verzogen. Grüße Marion


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (24. Juli 2014)

Gestern Abend, 21:15 Blick über das Kinzigtal
      

Leider nur das Smartphone dabei gehabt...

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

dieser Sonnenuntergang ist zwar schon etwas über 2 Monate alt, aber beim Sichten der Bilder war ich plötzlich wieder vor Ort... irgendwie. 
 

Ich denke, damit habe ich endlich DEN Sonnenuntergang festgehalten, der seit vielen Jahren als großes Bild über unser Sofa soll.


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da auch ein paar 'Sönnlein Brillant' beizusteuern:
       

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Sehr sehr schöne Sonnenuntergänge bzw. Aufgänge ...

@ Annett: Gewaltig ... würde ich mir auch an die Wand hängen.

@ Carsten: Fantastische Stimmungsbilder

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

Yes Annett und Carsten,

geht Bilderrahmen kaufen und ne Tüte Nägel.


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2014)

Von gerade ebend, leider wie immer nur mit dem Handy. 
  
  
LG René


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rene,

sieht ja aus wie ein Flächenbrand.  
Schade, dass Du keine Kamera dabei hattest.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (13. Okt. 2014)

Schön das Ihr das Thema mal wieder hervorgekramt habt , die Farben waren heute einfach mal wieder klasse

@ Carsten: na da hast du echt super Bilder gemacht - und Spaß macht es ja auch
@ René: leider sind die Farben vom 'Mobile' ned so kräftig, aber wenn man den So-Untergang heute gesehen hat kann man die Farben erahnen


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Servus Mitch

Boahhh ... das erste ist der Überhammer 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Mitch,

ja, es macht Spaß. 
Und Dein erstes Bild von eben finde ich auch hammerhart - Klasse. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Petta (15. Okt. 2014)

Abendstimmung in Bremerhaven am Weserdeich


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2014)

Leider ist meine Fototechnik mehr, als bescheiden, aber der Sonnenuntergang heute 
war so gigantisch schön, dass ich trotzdem versucht habe, ihn fotografisch festzuhalten:


----------



## Annett (28. Okt. 2014)

... ist leider nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, aber die Stimmung war einfach wunderbar friedlich.


----------



## mitch (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
hier sind mal ein paar Sonnenuntergänge (panoramabilder) der letzten 14 Tage


----------



## mitch (25. Nov. 2014)

Das letzte WOE war hier mal wieder gutes Untergangswetter


----------



## mani2 (8. Dez. 2014)

Sind ein paar Aufnahmen von Anfang November,bin da mit Kollegen derzeit öfters auf Achse.
An den Abend war es recht klar bis zum Horizont runter und so hat sich ein eher selten zu beobachtender Effekt gezeigt.
Auf den beiden letzten Bildern ist ein grüner Saum zu sehen,auch grüner Strahl genannt.
Da war ich schon erstaunt das mal aufnehmen zu können,tritt knapp vor Untergang auf bei klarer Himmel.
Aufgenommen mit 800 mm.


----------



## Conny (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Mitch,
ich komme auch immer mehr auf den Landschaftsgeschmack  
Hier ein Bild vom Breisgau, Sonnenuntergang über den Vogessen.
Die Regenwolken haben mir zwar den nächsten Tag vers...: Nix mit Makros, aber diese Bilder fand ich schon nicht schlecht.


----------

